# Accidental palladium precipitation?



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 13, 2018)

So in another thread I mentioned I met someone willing to show me some things and give some knowledge of how he refined cats but he does them AR and I’m doing it with HCl bleach. I had a batch of pgm blacks dissolving in HCl bleach and kept adding bleach and I have a reddish brown precipitate in the bottom vessel and and at first I thought it was just what happens when you put too much bleach in but it’s a whiteish color and this is a reddish brown. I don’t see how it couldn’t be palladium since palladium precipitates when introduced to chlorine gas but I’m unsure? Has anyone had this problem before?


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 13, 2018)

Sounds like pd to me. What did you hope to accomplish by leaching blacks this way?


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 14, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. But in another thread created by butcher he says that he dissolves his blacks with HCl bleach. He says he does use nitric but didn’t go into of how he did it but he does mention searching platinum and bleach but there are a ton that come up and I’ve been through them to no avail. In that thread it starts off with yellow platinum salts he precipitated from that same solution. That’s what planned on doing bc the only place to get nitric around me,he has went up tremendously on his price which was a joke so I’m trying not to have to buy any. 

Now here’s another thing I’m not understanding bc of things I’ve read that are suppose to be set in stone. Okay I have a 5 gallon bucket with some crushed (before I realized how much easier and faster it is not to crush) cats and a cats that are not crushed and the bucket is more than half full with solution. I checked a few minutes ago and there is palladium floating on top of the solution so either there is a lot more palladium in solution than I thought or palladium will precipitate from a dilute solution by chlorine gas?

If I could find a place with a decent priced h2o2 30% I would go that route. I’m in Texas so if anyone knows let me know please?


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 14, 2018)

If you don’t mind me asking Platdigger how would you process your blacks? Or how would you dissolve your blacks?


----------



## Slaughlin79 (Sep 14, 2018)

Also it seems like I read in Hokes book that she mentioned how to dissolve pgm salts but that was when I was only wanting to learn gold but I can’t find it now. Maybe I’m thinking of something else. I’ve adding more HCl and bleach and it just precipitated more palladium. And searching for dissolving pgm salts nothing comes up except precipitation of pgm salts. This is frustrating.


----------



## Platdigger (Sep 14, 2018)

Well, first off are these pgm blacks or salts?
If blacks then yes, I would start with nitric and then a bisulfate fusion on the residue.
Not having nitric, I think I would just sell the blacks as they are.
As far as leaching goes, you could make your own chlorine gas and bubble that into somewhat dilute hcl.
Much cleaner, no salts.


----------



## Kustommolds (May 13, 2019)

Slaughlin79 said:


> Thanks for your reply. But in another thread created by butcher he says that he dissolves his blacks with HCl bleach. He says he does use nitric but didn’t go into of how he did it but he does mention searching platinum and bleach but there are a ton that come up and I’ve been through them to no avail. In that thread it starts off with yellow platinum salts he precipitated from that same solution. That’s what planned on doing bc the only place to get nitric around me,he has went up tremendously on his price which was a joke so I’m trying not to have to buy any.
> 
> Now here’s another thing I’m not understanding bc of things I’ve read that are suppose to be set in stone. Okay I have a 5 gallon bucket with some crushed (before I realized how much easier and faster it is not to crush) cats and a cats that are not crushed and the bucket is more than half full with solution. I checked a few minutes ago and there is palladium floating on top of the solution so either there is a lot more palladium in solution than I thought or palladium will precipitate from a dilute solution by chlorine gas?
> 
> If I could find a place with a decent priced h2o2 30% I would go that route. I’m in Texas so if anyone knows let me know please?


What part or Texas,i can get nitric, maybe help out in some way


----------

